# How long after +opk did you ovulate??



## michelleclare

Hey ladies i got a +opk yesterday morning at 8:45am, i had lots of cramps on that day and the 2 days before. Today the cramps have gone?? i was wondering when did you ovulate after +opk?:thumbup:


----------



## Sweedot

michelleclare said:


> Hey ladies i got a +opk yesterday morning at 8:45am, i had lots of cramps on that day and the 2 days before. Today the cramps have gone?? i was wondering when did you ovulate after +opk?:thumbup:

Hi there,

OPK detects LH Surge, which in most cases occurs 12-36 hours BEFORE ovulation....if you got your OPK at 8.45 am yesterday morning, you could expect to ovulate anywhere between yesterday evening to tonight!

There are some anomolies to this of course, some women may ovulate a little sooner than 8 hours after their positive OPK and some women may ovulate as many as 48 hours after....this is largely due to the fact that a positive OPK is only a SNAPSHOT of your LH surge, you may have caught your surge at the beginning or the end depending on what time of day you tested, most manufacturers advice to test around 4pm, as this is when most surge's are at their peak!

I tend to get my surge around 2-3pm on the day of or the day before ovulation....and sometimes will ovulate during the night after my surge!

Hope this helps...and good luck!


----------



## michelleclare

Sweedot said:


> michelleclare said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies i got a +opk yesterday morning at 8:45am, i had lots of cramps on that day and the 2 days before. Today the cramps have gone?? i was wondering when did you ovulate after +opk?:thumbup:
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> OPK detects LH Surge, which in most cases occurs 12-36 hours BEFORE ovulation....if you got your OPK at 8.45 am yesterday morning, you could expect to ovulate anywhere between yesterday evening to tonight!
> 
> There are some anomolies to this of course, some women may ovulate a little sooner than 8 hours after their positive OPK and some women may ovulate as many as 48 hours after....this is largely due to the fact that a positive OPK is only a SNAPSHOT of your LH surge, you may have caught your surge at the beginning or the end depending on what time of day you tested, most manufacturers advice to test around 4pm, as this is when most surge's are at their peak!
> 
> I tend to get my surge around 2-3pm on the day of or the day before ovulation....and sometimes will ovulate during the night after my surge!
> 
> Hope this helps...and good luck!Click to expand...

Hey
The night before my +opk at 6:20pm i tested and it was negitive, is it poss that i ovulated through last night as my cramps were at there worst, but no they have gone???


----------



## Sweedot

michelleclare said:


> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelleclare said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies i got a +opk yesterday morning at 8:45am, i had lots of cramps on that day and the 2 days before. Today the cramps have gone?? i was wondering when did you ovulate after +opk?:thumbup:
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> OPK detects LH Surge, which in most cases occurs 12-36 hours BEFORE ovulation....if you got your OPK at 8.45 am yesterday morning, you could expect to ovulate anywhere between yesterday evening to tonight!
> 
> There are some anomolies to this of course, some women may ovulate a little sooner than 8 hours after their positive OPK and some women may ovulate as many as 48 hours after....this is largely due to the fact that a positive OPK is only a SNAPSHOT of your LH surge, you may have caught your surge at the beginning or the end depending on what time of day you tested, most manufacturers advice to test around 4pm, as this is when most surge's are at their peak!
> 
> I tend to get my surge around 2-3pm on the day of or the day before ovulation....and sometimes will ovulate during the night after my surge!
> 
> Hope this helps...and good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey
> The night before my +opk at 6:20pm i tested and it was negitive, is it poss that i ovulated through last night as my cramps were at there worst, but no they have gone???Click to expand...

OH yes, its quite possible, two cycles ago, I had ovulation cramps, they were bad at night....gone by the morning, when i retested in the morning my surge was over...so i pinpointed that must have been ovulation...

like I said, i tend to ovulate pretty soon after my pos opk...usually no more than 8-12 hours....you could be similar!


----------



## michelleclare

Sweedot said:


> michelleclare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelleclare said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies i got a +opk yesterday morning at 8:45am, i had lots of cramps on that day and the 2 days before. Today the cramps have gone?? i was wondering when did you ovulate after +opk?:thumbup:
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> OPK detects LH Surge, which in most cases occurs 12-36 hours BEFORE ovulation....if you got your OPK at 8.45 am yesterday morning, you could expect to ovulate anywhere between yesterday evening to tonight!
> 
> There are some anomolies to this of course, some women may ovulate a little sooner than 8 hours after their positive OPK and some women may ovulate as many as 48 hours after....this is largely due to the fact that a positive OPK is only a SNAPSHOT of your LH surge, you may have caught your surge at the beginning or the end depending on what time of day you tested, most manufacturers advice to test around 4pm, as this is when most surge's are at their peak!
> 
> I tend to get my surge around 2-3pm on the day of or the day before ovulation....and sometimes will ovulate during the night after my surge!
> 
> Hope this helps...and good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey
> The night before my +opk at 6:20pm i tested and it was negitive, is it poss that i ovulated through last night as my cramps were at there worst, but no they have gone???Click to expand...
> 
> OH yes, its quite possible, two cycles ago, I had ovulation cramps, they were bad at night....gone by the morning, when i retested in the morning my surge was over...so i pinpointed that must have been ovulation...
> 
> like I said, i tend to ovulate pretty soon after my pos opk...usually no more than 8-12 hours....you could be similar!Click to expand...

Do you chart your bbt? when should i expect that to shift?


----------



## Sweedot

michelleclare said:


> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelleclare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelleclare said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies i got a +opk yesterday morning at 8:45am, i had lots of cramps on that day and the 2 days before. Today the cramps have gone?? i was wondering when did you ovulate after +opk?:thumbup:
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> OPK detects LH Surge, which in most cases occurs 12-36 hours BEFORE ovulation....if you got your OPK at 8.45 am yesterday morning, you could expect to ovulate anywhere between yesterday evening to tonight!
> 
> There are some anomolies to this of course, some women may ovulate a little sooner than 8 hours after their positive OPK and some women may ovulate as many as 48 hours after....this is largely due to the fact that a positive OPK is only a SNAPSHOT of your LH surge, you may have caught your surge at the beginning or the end depending on what time of day you tested, most manufacturers advice to test around 4pm, as this is when most surge's are at their peak!
> 
> I tend to get my surge around 2-3pm on the day of or the day before ovulation....and sometimes will ovulate during the night after my surge!
> 
> Hope this helps...and good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey
> The night before my +opk at 6:20pm i tested and it was negitive, is it poss that i ovulated through last night as my cramps were at there worst, but no they have gone???Click to expand...
> 
> OH yes, its quite possible, two cycles ago, I had ovulation cramps, they were bad at night....gone by the morning, when i retested in the morning my surge was over...so i pinpointed that must have been ovulation...
> 
> like I said, i tend to ovulate pretty soon after my pos opk...usually no more than 8-12 hours....you could be similar!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you chart your bbt? when should i expect that to shift?Click to expand...

Hi, yes i do chart BBT, you can see my charts in my signature! just click on "my ovulation chart"

which shift do you mean?

thermal shift?

if you ovulated, you should see a three consecutive temperature rises, this is how ff determines ovulation!

you can see them pretty clearly on my charts!

take a look


----------



## michelleclare

Sweedot said:


> michelleclare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelleclare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelleclare said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies i got a +opk yesterday morning at 8:45am, i had lots of cramps on that day and the 2 days before. Today the cramps have gone?? i was wondering when did you ovulate after +opk?:thumbup:
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> OPK detects LH Surge, which in most cases occurs 12-36 hours BEFORE ovulation....if you got your OPK at 8.45 am yesterday morning, you could expect to ovulate anywhere between yesterday evening to tonight!
> 
> There are some anomolies to this of course, some women may ovulate a little sooner than 8 hours after their positive OPK and some women may ovulate as many as 48 hours after....this is largely due to the fact that a positive OPK is only a SNAPSHOT of your LH surge, you may have caught your surge at the beginning or the end depending on what time of day you tested, most manufacturers advice to test around 4pm, as this is when most surge's are at their peak!
> 
> I tend to get my surge around 2-3pm on the day of or the day before ovulation....and sometimes will ovulate during the night after my surge!
> 
> Hope this helps...and good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey
> The night before my +opk at 6:20pm i tested and it was negitive, is it poss that i ovulated through last night as my cramps were at there worst, but no they have gone???Click to expand...
> 
> OH yes, its quite possible, two cycles ago, I had ovulation cramps, they were bad at night....gone by the morning, when i retested in the morning my surge was over...so i pinpointed that must have been ovulation...
> 
> like I said, i tend to ovulate pretty soon after my pos opk...usually no more than 8-12 hours....you could be similar!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you chart your bbt? when should i expect that to shift?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, yes i do chart BBT, you can see my charts in my signature! just click on "my ovulation chart"
> 
> which shift do you mean?
> 
> thermal shift?
> 
> if you ovulated, you should see a three consecutive temperature rises, this is how ff determines ovulation!
> 
> you can see them pretty clearly on my charts!
> 
> take a lookClick to expand...

Thanks i will take a look, when should i have a thermal shift? and how much should my bbt go up by?? thanks


----------



## DMG83

hiya, i got my darkest opk at 6pm 2 days before i ovulated...

So 2pm i got a + just
6pm very very dark +
next day 2pm just about +
5 pm negative

My chart is in my siggy too if you want to see

I get an ovulation dip so definitely ovulated on the day that ff says

hope that helps! :dust:


----------



## DMG83

sorry, just to clarify - my darkest opk was cd17 and I ovulated on cd18 - i got my days wrong above :rofl:

So cd17 6pm really dark +
cd18 lighter + at 2pm, nothing at 6pm, ovulated cd18

temps started rising cd19

Thermal shift has to be up for more than 3 days before ovulation can be detected and has to be higher than the previous 6 readings :flower:


----------



## Sweedot

i get an ovulation dip too!

my temp goes up by quite a bit, its hard to explain and much easier if you look at the charts!

everyone is different though, your temp might shoot up, or it might go up slowly over a few days....

i think mine usually goes up from 97.3 ish to 98.6ish after ovulation!


----------



## michelleclare

Sweedot said:


> i get an ovulation dip too!
> 
> my temp goes up by quite a bit, its hard to explain and much easier if you look at the charts!
> 
> everyone is different though, your temp might shoot up, or it might go up slowly over a few days....
> 
> i think mine usually goes up from 97.3 ish to 98.6ish after ovulation!

Hey 
how much does it need to go up by to show ovulation has happened? so if after 3 days its not gone up does that mean i have not ovulated?


----------



## Sweedot

everyone is different but...

as a general room of thumb!
MOST women's temperature will fluctuate between 97.0 and 97.5 degrees prior to ovulation, on the day of ovulation...some women may experience a slight temperature dip, following ovulation your temperature should rise by at LEAST 0.4-0.6 degrees...

for example!

my last chart, during my pre-ovulation stage (also known as the follicular phase) my temperatures fluctuated between 97.3 and 97.6 degrees, on the day of ovulation my temp dipped slightly to 97.2, following ovulation my temperature rose to 97.8 (so a 0.6 degree increase)
the following two days after that my temperature rose again to 98.5 and 98.6 degrees respectively.

these THREE temperature rises clearly showed ovulation had occured.


----------



## michelleclare

I think i ovulated today or sometime early morning?, but my temp has not dipped is that a bad thing infact its gone up by 0.2???:wacko:


----------



## DMG83

not everyone gets a dip hun :flower: you're looking for 3 rises, look at my chart in my siggy.. then ff will tell you you got an ovulation day. If you're working in degrees c then it's about the same shift i believe, just found this for you:

During the first two weeks of a woman's cycle, her body temperature is lower (97.0 to 97.5 F), due to the presence of estrogen. With ovulation, a rise in body temperature takes place - caused by an increase of the hormone progesterone - in order to provide a warmer, more fertile environment. A minimum temperature rise of 0.4 to 0.6 degrees F can be measured - and this change will last through the duration of the menstrual cycle.

Pretty much repeats what was said above by poster - just look for that shift!


----------

